# Agrandir une partition Bootcamp



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
pour faire simple hier j'ai installé windows 8.1 sur mon mac dans l'optique d'y installer des logiciels incompatible avec OSX seulement je me suis rendu compte que la taille de la partition consacré à Boot Camp était bien trops courte  (40 Go) .
Je vous demande donc si il est possible d'agrandir cette partition sans logiciel payant, je vous remercie d'avance  .

Ps: J'ai pensé à supprimé la partition et réinstaller windows seulement étant donné que j'ai une licence de windows OEM je la perdrais .



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2015)

C'est faisable avec WinClone mais c'est un utilitaire payant... 
Je ne connais pas de solution gratuite


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

sinon si je désinstalle mon windows je le perds pr toujours ou ma clé fonctionnera à nouveau ? C'est une clé OEM acheté ici 
http://www.kinguin.net/fr/category/...QsS86twzURrtrYa5zTaxEDSUDuq-PPaVvAaAjAl8P8HAQ


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Salut

Regarde ICI : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5450324?tstart=0
Une solution qui semble fonctionner.

@+


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

salut jeanjd63, j'avais déjà pu voir cette méthode mais le soucis c'est qu'elle ne fonctionne que sur mavericks , sur Yosemite il est impossible de réduire la partition d'OSX ... je te remercie quand même de ton aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

sabrim94 a dit:


> ......sur Yosemite il est impossible de réduire la partition d'OSX ... je te remercie quand même de ton aide


Comment cela?
Que te renvoient dans le terminal :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

Si tu t'es penché sur la méthode que tu m'as donné elle consiste en faite à libérer de la place sur le mac en allant sur l'utilitaire disque et réduire la partition consacré a OSX. Mais en faite sur Yosemite on peut plus le faire il n'y a plus le petit levier qui permettait  cela sur mavericks


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Pardon, mon message #6 n'était pas complet. Je viens de le modifier en ajoutant les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

Je pense que tu veux que je tape ce que tu m'as dis dans le terminal si c'est bien ça alors
*diskutil list :
/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         80.3 GB    disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *80.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035

                                Unlocked Encrypted
diskutil cs list :
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group E58803B1-5202-4BC2-9BCE-4C18B9330C3F

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         80348200960 B (80.3 GB)

    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume FFDF5F68-64DF-4DD6-9BF7-CFC4406E42FD

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     80348200960 B (80.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family C9B2A033-CF86-494A-A075-44AEAB7A20AF

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        Conversion Direction:    -none-

        Has Encrypted Extents:   Yes

        Fully Secure:            Yes

        Passphrase Required:     Yes

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          79999926272 B (80.0 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   -none-

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

MacBook-Pro-de-Sabri:~ Sabrim$ 

*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Quelle taille souhaites-tu récupérer pour Windows?


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

j'aimerais mettre 55GO


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Donc il faut passer Mac os X à 65 Go.
Passe la commande :
*diskutil cs resizeStack 82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035 65Go*
Puis tu refais :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

ça n'a pas fonctionné

MacBook-Pro-de-Sabri:~ Sabrim$ diskutil cs resizeStack 82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035 65Go

The size (65Go) must be followed a letter suffix ("B", "K", "M", etc)

MacBook-Pro-de-Sabri:~ Sabrim$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         80.3 GB    disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *80.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035

                                Unlocked Encrypted


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Pardon :
*diskutil cs resizeStack 82EA0A3E-7D6A-4B44-9553-962789D7C035 65g*


----------



## sabrim94 (25 Septembre 2015)

Franchement un grand merci c'est incroyable ! D'ou sortent ses commandes ? une dernière chose maintenant il faut que j'utilise mini tool partition wizard c'est ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Septembre 2015)

Il faut suivre le tuto.


----------



## ThibaultH (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, je fais remonter se sujet car il me concerne.
Je souhaite aussi augmenter ma partition windows de bootcamp mais je ne parle pas un mot d'anglais et je n'ai pas réussi a adapté les lignes de programme a mon cas, quelqu'un peux m'aider ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Thibault
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > de partitions > de *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration de ton disque. Et permettront de te passer une commande de re-dimensionnement (rétrécissement) de la partition de *macOS* > avec génération d'une bande d'espace libre > condition requise pour exécuter dans l'environnement Windows la dilatation de la partition de résidence de cet OS.


----------



## ThibaultH (12 Décembre 2017)

Salut, merci de ton aide 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         209.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 40.2 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Apple_KernelCoreDump                         655.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                979.7 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data STOCKAGE-WI             20.0 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +209.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     157.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
```

Je souhaite rajouter 25Go à la partition windows qui se trouve sur le SDD.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

Alors tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 184g free null 0b
```


qui réduit la partition *disk0s2* et le *Conteneur disk2* exporté à *184 Go* > en libérant une bande d'espace libre d'environ *25 Go*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > reposte le tableau d'un *diskutil list* ; sinon > poste l'affichage d'erreur retourné.


----------



## ThibaultH (12 Décembre 2017)

Merci, pas d'erreur 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         184.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 40.2 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Apple_KernelCoreDump                         655.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                979.7 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data STOCKAGE-WI             20.0 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +184.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     157.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

La commande est bien passée. Tu as donc actuellement une bande de blocs libres de *25 Go* (invisible dans le tableau) entre la partition n°*2* (*Container disk2*) et la n°*3* (*Windows*).

Pour la suite des opérations --> je t'ai retraduit le tuto donné dans la discussion Apple citée naguère par *Jean* au message #4 (puisqu'il n'est pas question pour toi de « _to be or not to be _»-






 ). Voici (abrégé des étapes que tu as déjà effectuées) -->


1) sauvegarde les données du volume *SSD* ("okazou")

2) choisis le volume *Windows* comme volume de démarrage (*Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* --> déverrouiller le cadenas > sélectionner le volume *Windows*) et re-démarre le Mac

3) dans l'environnement Windows du volume *Windows* --> lance l'application «Mini Tool Partition» (qu'il va falloir que tu ailles télécharger au préalable sur le site de l'éditeur) et choisis la partition *Windows*

4) Choisis l'option "Étirer" (*expand*) afin d'étirer la partition en utilisant tout l'espace non-alloué à une partition

5) Le programme te demande de re-démarrer ("*restart*") le Mac pour affectuer la tâche, parce que ce n'est pas possible lorsque la partition est montée en volume et que l'OS Windows est démarré

6) Re-démarre le Mac et alors «Mini Tool Partition» effectue automatiquement la tâche dans un mode apparenté à du *msdos* graphique ("_graphic msdos like_")

=> je suis curieux de voir le résultat. Si le logiciel effectue cette opération > c'est qu'il est capable d'étirer une partition à de l'espace libre situé en-dessus d'elle (sur les blocs numérotés du disque). Il est donc capable de déplacer sur les blocs l'ancrage du système de fichiers sans reformatage.

Je ré-itère le conseil de prudence : sauvegarde au préalable.


----------



## ThibaultH (12 Décembre 2017)

Super merci. 
Je fais une sauvegarde et j’essaye


----------



## ThibaultH (13 Décembre 2017)

J'ai fait l'étape 1, la sauvegarde.
Pour l'étape 2, ma partition windows n'apparait pas dans disque de démarrage. J'ai donc redémarrer le macbook en restant appuyé sur la touche Option et j'ai sélectionné la partition windows.
Impossible de l'ouvrir, ça fonctionner hier je ne comprend pas.

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, la partition windows et démonté mais je n'arrive pas à la remonter ....
Est-ce à cause de ça que je n'arrive plus à démarrer windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

"Mézoci" --> ça me paraissait un peu bien facile le procédé d'étirer une partition Windows par le haut. Il faut peut-être croire que ça a marché dans l'environnement supposé par le fil des discussions Apple («Mavericks 10.9») > ce qui impliquait une version *Legacy* de Windows (W-7) et pas *UEFI* (W-10) / mais que ça ne marche plus dans un environnement High Sierra 10.13 > avec une version W-10 de Windows.

On peut conjecturer que la création d'une bande d'espace libre entre la partition de macOS et celle de Windows a affecté le caractère bootable de la partition Windows.

Je te propose d'effacer cette bande d'espace libre en récupérant ces blocs à la partition de macOS et au *Conteneur APFS*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


qui récupère l'espace libre disponible en-dessous du *Conteneur disk2* "sans en excepter aucun byte" (*0b* comme *0*_*b*yte)

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si le volume *Windows* boote à nouveau.


----------



## ThibaultH (13 Décembre 2017)

d'accord, j'ai eu une erreur :

```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
error: snap_metadata_val object (oid 0x3a064): invalid extentref_tree_oid (0x0)
Snapshot metadata tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 184 000 000 000 to 209 000 050 688 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-de-Thibault:~ thibault$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Tu as passé *2 fois* la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```

Si la première a déjà récupéré l'espace libre de *25 Go* (malgré une erreur à la vérification du système de fichiers *apfs* concernant le *Snapshot metadata tree* (l'arbre des métadonnées de snaphots) --> alors nécessairement la seconde ne pouvait qu'obtenir un :

```
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation
```
= "erreur : le disque-cible est trop étroit pour cette opération".

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné. Je conjecture que la taille actuelle de la partition *disk0s2* est de nouveau *209 Go* > et de même la taille du *Conteneur APFS disk2*.


----------



## ThibaultH (13 Décembre 2017)

Ah d'accord, j'ai vu l'erreur de vérification alors j'ai relancé la commande.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         209.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 40.2 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Apple_KernelCoreDump                         655.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stockage                979.7 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data STOCKAGE-WI             20.0 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +209.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     158.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
```

Windows 7 ne démarre toujours plus ...
Je vais devoir tout recommencer ?

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Tu avais donc bien récupéré tout l'espace libre dès la première commande.



ThibaultH a dit:


> Windows 7 ne démarre toujours plus ...


Tu es sûr que c'était Windows-7 qui était installé et pas Windows-10 ?


----------



## ThibaultH (13 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu es sûr que c'était Windows-7 qui était installé et pas Windows-10 ?


Oui sûr, mon macbook de fin 2009 ne permet d'installer que windows 7 en bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Passe la commande (informative) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 (après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau)


cette commande lit les tables de partitions du disque interne et affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs. Le but est de connaître le type de table *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) actuellement inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque - table alternative de la *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able principale) qui est incontournable pour le boot à l'ancienne de Windows-7

il semble que dans la configuration de certains utilisateurs > la commande *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) > avec le verbe *show* (montrer) --> se heurte à un déni d'autorisation à ouvrir en lecture la table de partition du disque interne dont un volume est démarré - quand l'OS est High Sierra *APFS*. Si tu n'as pas obtenu de tableau --> signale-le.

=> poste le tableau si tu l'as obtenu.


----------



## ThibaultH (13 Décembre 2017)

pas de tableau..

```
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi la commande *gpt* avec le verbe *show* (commande de simple lecture) ne passe plus dans High Sierra pour un certain nombre d'utilisateurs (chez moi > elle fonctionne).

En remplacement > je te propose d'aller à cette page : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

Presse le bouton vert *Download* --> un paquet intitulé *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* va atterrir à ton emplacement de téléchargement par défaut. Double-clique ce paquet et l'exécutable *gdisk* va se trouve installé à l'adresse : */usr/local/bin/gdisk*.

C'est un utilitaire de tables de partition appelable en ligne de commande. Une fois que tu as effectué l'installation > lance le «Terminal» et passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


la commande va fonctionner et retourner un petit tableau des tables de partition existantes sur l'en-tête du disque

Poste ici ce tableau.


----------



## Gihsan (11 Février 2018)

bonjour ,j'ai besoin d'aide moi aussi  ,j'ai reduit la taille de la partition mac et là je veux ajouter la taille que j'ai réduit sur la partition windows  bootcamp et je sais pas comment faire , merci d'avance 

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            400.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                109.0 GB   disk0s4
voila les informations du disque


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Salut *Gihsan
*
Les partitions d'un disque sont «  ordonnées » du point de vue de l'espace du disque. Pour la raison suivante : une partition est comme un conteneur logique, qui commence à un bloc n° tant et finit à un autre bloc n° tant. Cette localisation est enregistrée dans la table de partition.

À présent --> la suite des blocs contenus dans le conteneur d'une partition se trouve soumis à une "orientation" qui est la suivante : sur les blocs du début de la partition > résident les fichiers d'une structure logicielle appelée système de fichiers. Cette structure définit, juste à la fin de ses blocs de résidence, un bloc spécial qui a la fonction de « point de montage » d'un volume. Càd. que tous les blocs suivant ce bloc privilégié sont définis comme l'analogue d'un dossier (un répertoire) dans l'espace duquel existe des objets "humainement identifiables" = des fichiers.

Un volume est donc l'ensemble des blocs d'une partition qui viennent après le point de montage > blocs qui sont présentables comme un dossier de fichiers lisibles et scriptibles. Le *kernel* ou noyau de l'OS démarré est capable de "monter" ce volume > càd. de le faire exister en tant qu'espace logique indépendant.

Donc dans le conteneur de ta partition --> tu as 3 localisations : le *header* (en-tête) = lieu de résidence du système de fichiers > le *point de montage* (bloc limite séparant la structure du système de fichiers de l'espace du volume) > le *volume* (ou répertoire de fichiers chargeable par le *kernel*).

Il y a donc une orientation spatiale "descendante" depuis la zone origine (système de fichiers) > à la charnière logique (le point de montage) > au répertoire de fichiers (le volume).

Suppose à présent (en simpiifiant) que la partition macOS soit la tranche logique d'espace-disque n°*2* et la partition Windows la tranche logique n°*3* du disque. Tu peux très bien rétrécir la tranche logique n°*2* en libérant de l'espace. Ça veut dire que le système de fichiers Apple fixé sur l'en-tête de la partition n°*2* va gérer moins de blocs comme espace du volume qu'il définit. Aucun problème ici.

Mais est-ce que tu vas pouvoir ajouter cet espace libéré à la partition n°*3* Windows ? - non > parce que l'en-tête de la partition n°*3* est le lieu de résidence du système de fichiers *ntfs* de Windows. Cet en-tête est l'origine en ce qui concerne cette partition. Le système de fichiers adhère à cette zone de blocs du début de la partition : c'est l'espace de l'origine. Les blocs que tu as libérés de la partition n°*2* existent sur le disque "avant" l'origine qu'est le système de fichiers *ntfs* pour la partition n°*3* Windows. Tu ne peux pas les faire passer sous le contrôle de ce système de fichiers, ancré de manière inamovible sur son espace origine. Le système de fichiers *ntfs* de peut pas "se retourner", pour regarder en-arrière (ou vers le haut de l'espace du disque) et prendre en compte les blocs libérés de la partition n°*2*. Il ne peut que regarder vers le bas (ou en-avant) --> les blocs de la partition n°*3* qui suivent le point de montage. Le système de fichiers est une origine tournée vers sa création (le volume), et pas une origine retournable vers quelque chose qui la précèderait (un espace de blocs antérieurs à son point d'ancrage).

Les utilitaires natifs du *Terminal* de *macOS* respectent strictement cet «  ordre de la création logique ». *diskutil* notamment ne permet aucune "rétro-gradation" d'un système de fichiers ancré sur son espace-origine, pour lui faire absorber des blocs localisés avant ce système de fichiers. Je trouve que c'est > intellectuellement parlant > quelque chose de satisfaisant.

Il existe un logiciel payant (Camptune X) qui offre le service de pouvoir faire absorber par une partition Windows n°*3* de l'espace libéré par une partition macOS n°*2* situé avant sur l'espace-disque. Il est clair que, pour ce faire, ce logiciel doit cloner le système de fichiers de la partition n°*3* Windows sur le début des blocs libérés en-dessus par la partition n°*2* macOS. En somme : opérer une espèce de glissement remontant du système de fichiers du dessous, pour que l'espace des blocs libérés "tombe" désormais en-dessous de son point de montage, dans l'espace du volume de fichiers.

Je ne sais pas explicitement comme s'y prend ce logiciel (je ne suis pas informaticien) --> mais il est clair qu'il s'agit d'une transgression de l'ordre logique tel que j'ai tenté de l'expliquer.


----------



## Gihsan (12 Février 2018)

merci beaucoup macomaniac pour l'explication , j'apprécie votre efforts.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Si tu souhaites récupérer au volume *Macintosh HD* l'espace libre que tu as créé --> tu n'as qu'à faire signe.


----------



## Gihsan (12 Février 2018)

biensur j'aimerai bien , puisque ce espace va pas etre réutiliser , alors du preference que je le remets comme il etait auparavant
merci bien d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Alors passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau complet retourné en utilisant ce procédé pour bien faire -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Gihsan (12 Février 2018)

voila  

 #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            400.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                109.0 GB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +400.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9

                                Unlocked Encrypted


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Alors voici la commande à passer (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9 0b
```


cette commande récupère au volume *Macintosh HD* tout l'espace libre disponible "sans en excepter aucun byte" (*0b* comme *0*_*b*yte)

Repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```


ensuite --> te montrera si le volume est revenu à une taille d'environ *540 Go*.


----------



## Gihsan (12 Février 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-mac:~ macos$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk1
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Error: -69711: This operation couldn't proceed because the target's boot helper was mounted; you may want to try again

MacBook-Pro-de-mac:~ macos$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            400.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                109.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +400.0 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9
                                Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

La commande a avorté > non pas à cause d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers > mais parce que -->

```
Error: -69711: This operation couldn't proceed because the target's boot helper was mounted; you may want to try again
```


le volume de la partition auxiliaire de démarrage  du volume-cible était monté. Càd. le volume *Recovery HD* qui recèle le dossier de l'OS de secours mais aussi le dossier du « *booter* » du *Volume Logique CoreStorage* = son logiciel d'exportation au démarrage.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9 0b
```


la 1ère commande démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* > et devrait donc permettre le redimensionnement

Poste l'affichage retourné + le tableau d'un *diskutil list* > mais pour bien faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Gihsan (12 Février 2018)

thank a lot

```
MacBook-Pro-de-mac:~ macos$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            640.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                109.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +639.9 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                43D83C3C-EF44-4E35-90A3-80E2204B02E9
                                Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2018)

Ça a marché ce coup-ci.

Je suppose que c'est toi qui avait dû monter manuellement le volume *Recovery HD* ? - parce que le type *Apple_Boot* de sa partition empêche le *kernel* de le monter automatiquement pour ta session.


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

bonjour aider moi j'ai supprimer la partition MAC j'ai que la partition windows sur bootcamp , je sais plus quoi faire , s'il vous plaît aidez-moi


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Salut *Gihsan
*
D'après ta dernière capture d'un tableau du *Terminal* > je vois que la table de partition du disque a été virée à *MBR* (*FDisk_partition_scheme*) --> ce qui signifie que la table de partition *GUID* principale a sauté. Et les partitions qui dépendaient de cette table *GPT* ont aussi sauté : la partition *EFI* supprimée > la partition-Système (qui supportait un *CoreStorage*) réduite à une coquille vide (un *hex code* désignant un type de partition > sans système de fichiers définissant un volume) > la partition de secours qui était située en-dessous supprimée. Il ne reste que la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP*.

À mon avis --> il faut effacer le disque > remettre une *GPT* > ré-installer macOS. Rappelle-moi quelle était la version de macOS installée en dernier ?


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

sierra , je sais plus quoi faire

même la partiton windows c'est juste sur bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Comment as-tu démarré sur l'actuel OS de secours ? --> est-ce que tu as eu un globe terrestre en rotation pendant un bon moment ?


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

j'ai redémarré mon pc et j'ai rester appuyé sur cmd+R par la suite j'ai eu une page et sur cette page tout en haut y'avais l'invite de commande plus l utilitaire de disque ainsi de suite

ui exactement c'est ca


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil info
```


qui liste les images-disques en cours d'utilisation

Poste une photo surtout du haut du tableau retourné --> je veux vérifier quel est le statut de l'image-disque contenant l'OS de secours actuellement démarré.


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

d'accord tout de suite sauf le problème c'est que je vous reponds depuis la partition windows, ca veut dire si je fais ce que vous m avez demandé j'aurai pas la possibilité de vous répondre je peux avoir votre @ gmail ou bien un moyen pour vous contacter depuis mon téléphone s'il vous plais


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Avec ton téléphone > tu n'as pas internet et tu ne peux pas accéder aux forums de MacGé ?


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

non j'ai pas l'acces au forums depuis mon telephone

je viens de faire ce que vous m'avez demandé alors voila le résultat


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Alors voici ce que tu peux faire -->

- tu démarres ton Mac les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées ensemble -->


le mac va se connecter au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'AppStore > télécharger un dossier de secours de *500 Mo* dans une image-disque en *RAM* > démarrer à la fin sur un OS de secours en *RAM* (= indépendamment du disque)

Tu vas ré-obtenir un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le disque physique global du Mac (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge) > et le menu "*Effacer*" --> tu choisis :


Nom : *Macintosh HD*

Format : *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* - bascule les onglets s'il faut pour ce choix

Schéma : *Table de partition GUID* - bascule les onglets s'il faut pour ce choix

presse le bouton : *Effacer*.

Le disque aura une table *GPT* > un volume principal *Macintosh HD* au format *Apple_HFS+*.

Tu quittes alors l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > tu lances l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" > et tu prends pour destination le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Tu pourras créer un compte et ouvrir une session à la fin.


----------



## Gihsan (6 Mars 2018)

images


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Je vois que tu as réussi à prendre des photos d'écran et à les poster ici.

L'indication « *ramfile* » montre que l'image-disque contenant l'OS de secours démarré a le statut de "résidente de la *RAM*". Le Mac est donc démarré en mode indépendant du disque. Il est alors possible d'effacer le disque interne avant de ré-installer macOS.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques retourné.


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

j'ai le meme resultat qu'hier ,  est ce que je fais ce que vous m'avez demandé  pour effacer le disque et re installer mac os




je n'ai pas l'onglet schema

qu'est ce que je fais s'il vous plais


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

*Gihsan*

Quitte l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > va à la barre de menus supérieure en haut de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > lance le Terminal.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau des disques retourné (surtout le haut du tableau)


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

j'ai pas le choix pour selectionnez le disque sur lequel je veux installer le os


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Passe la commande dans le Terminal et poste le tableau retourné --> comme décrit au message #64.


je te passerai en retour une commande qui va ré-initialiser ton disque en remontant un volume unique installable.


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

je suis sur cette etape la , je sais pas si je fais le bon travail ou pas


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Pourquoi n'as-tu pas passé la commande dans le Terminal > ce qui m'aurait permis > connaissant l'index du disque interne --> de te le faire ré-initialiser en exportant un volume unique ?


il y a toutes les chances que ton actuel *Macintosh HD* ne soit que le partition *BOOTCAMP* reformatée et renommée, non ? - si oui > que vas-tu faire avec la partition principale qui la précède sur le disque ?


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pourquoi n'as-tu pas passé la commande dans le Terminal > ce qui m'aurait permis > connaissant l'index du disque interne --> de te le faire ré-initialiser en exportant un volume unique ?
> 
> 
> il y a toutes les chances que ton actuel *Macintosh HD* ne soit que le partition *BOOTCAMP* reformatée et renommée, non ? - si oui > que vas-tu faire avec la partition principale qui la précède sur le disque ?


parceque j'avais plus la main pour acceder au terminal


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Dans le panneau d'installation --> tu as toujours un bouton "*Annuler*" tout en bas.


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

je ne m'y connais pas trop je suis vraiment desole :/  , si c'est la partie bootcamp ca veut dire que je suis cuite


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

Gihsan a dit:


> je ne m'y connais pas trop je suis vraiment desole :/  , si c'est la partie bootcamp ca veut dire que je suis cuite



Si vous voulez être dépannée efficacement, il faut suivre à la lettre les manips indiquées par Macomaniac. 
Si vous essayez d'improviser de votre côté, vous risquez d'empirer les choses et Macomaniac ne pourra plus savoir dans quel état se trouve le Mac pour vous sortir de l'ornière.


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

alors j'ai ca en fin de compte


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Alors tout est bien : tu n'avais pas reformaté la simple partition *BOOTCAMP* > mais bien effacé le disque et remonté un volume de la totalité de l'espace disque disponible. Le volume *Macintosh HD* fait *749 Go* pour un disque de *750 Go*.

Ton problème est résolu.


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide et votre temps

j'ai une derniere question  s'il vous plais c'est quoi un code de sécurité icloud et comment faire pour l'avoir pourtant moi j'ai qu'un mac et mon telephone est un samsung


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Si tu veux parler de l'identification à deux facteurs pour renforcer la sécurité de l'*AppleID* --> reporte-toi à cet article Apple : ☞*Identification à deux facteurs pour l’identifiant Apple*☜ (clique le lien rouge).


----------



## Gihsan (7 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu veux parler de l'identification à deux facteurs pour renforcer la sécurité de l'*AppleID* --> reporte-toi à cet article Apple : ☞*Identification à deux facteurs pour l’identifiant Apple*☜ (clique le lien rouge).


merci beauuucoup  macomaniac

maintenant quand je veux creer une partition windows sur le mac j'ai un message d'erreur qui dit que le mac n'arrive pas a repartitionner le disque

voila le message


----------



## titubant (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Ce sujet est-il toujours actif ? 
J'aurais besoin de récupérer 30 Go de Mac pour ma partition de dual boot Windows. 

Merci par avance,


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *titubant*

Oui : toujours. Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## titubant (5 Mai 2020)

Super, merci @macomaniac !

Voici ce que j'obtiens : 

```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         218.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                32.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +218.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  144.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 85.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5
```

Mac OS indique environ 63 giga de libre (depuis le menu stockage de "A propos de ce mac"). 
Si je peux donc en prendre 30 giga pour les rajouter à Windows, ce serait top !

Merci par avance !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

Tu voudrais augmenter ton actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - sans la supprimer ni la recréer ?


----------



## titubant (5 Mai 2020)

C’est bien ça, je voudrais augmenter de 30 giga la partition contenant Windows. Si possible, sans devoir tout réinstaller.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mai 2020)

Ce n'est pas possible - de manière orthodoxe -->

- on ne peut pas ajouter à une partition de l'espace libre situé avant elle. Pour une raison essentielle : le *1er* bloc d'une partition est le super-bloc du système de fichiers qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition. Système de fichiers *NTFS* en ce qui concerne la partition *BOOTCAMP* où est installé Windows. Le super-bloc du *NTFS* (qui coïncide donc avec le *1er* bloc de la partition) => est le *MFT* (*M*aster_*F*ile_*T*able) = le bloc où se trouve inscrit le fichier descripteur des objets du volume *BOOTCAMP*. La liste en somme de ses contenus. Ce fichier-nomenclature est le *header* (en-tête) du système de fichier *NTFS*. L'initialisateur de ce système de fichiers > qui liste les objets de la partition dont les blocs s'alignent à la suite (en terme de numérotation de blocs logiques). Autant dire que ce super-bloc ne "sait" rien de ce qui se passe "avant" son point d'inscription. Il ne peut pas être "reculé sur les blocs" > pour que de l'espace libre situé avant lui => se trouve ajouté à la partition qu'il gère après lui. Ce : de manière orthodoxe.​​- des logiciels pré-tendent pouvoir récupérer à une partition *BOOTCAMP* de l'espace d'une partition macOS située avant elle. C'est peut-être possible par un travail clandestin de clonage sophistiqué => qui parviendrait à déplacer le système de fichiers *NTFS* à un point d'ancrage de son super-bloc situé plus haut sur le disque. J'ai quand même souvenance de plantades retentissantes sur les forums suite à l'usage de pareils logiciels.​


----------



## titubant (6 Mai 2020)

Ok, merci en tout cas pour ton aide !
(J'avais mal lu les premiers posts où j'avais cru que ça fonctionnait, mais à la relecture plus attentive : effectivement ça paraît plus dommageable et une plus grande perte de temps. J'essayerai de passer par un efface et remplace de la partition W10).


----------



## kimli_k (13 Août 2020)

j'avais le même besoin , j'ai trouver entre temps Paragon Hard disk manager, en version d'essai cela semble très bien marcher


----------



## kimli_k (13 Août 2020)

Paragon Hard Disk Manager for Mac | Paragon Software
					

Paragon Hard Disk Manager pour Mac® inclut des fonctions de sauvegarde et de récupération puissantes et flexibles, des fonctions avancées de partitionnement et de migration, des fonctions de nettoyage sécurisé des données et bien plus encore.




					www.paragon-software.com
				




(je suis sur mojave)


----------

